# Salary for comfortable lifestyle in Vancouver



## jr2279 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi all, 

My partner and I are (considering) relocating to Vancouver. He already has job offer but I would start my job search upon arrival.
*
We are interested to know what combined salary we should have to enjoy a comfortable lifestyle in Vancouver*: eating out a few times a week, skiing in the winter, owning a car, renting in the city. 

We would love to hear thoughts from people on the ground! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Vancouver is very expensive but nobody can really answer your question as we don't know what your spending habits are.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say that you'd likely require a minimum of CAD $50k p.a. or more AFTER taxes for a family of 2 to have the lifestyle that you seek.

I barely made it on CAD $45k BEFORE taxes as a singleton living in the suburbs of Vancouver (~32km from downtown Vancouver driving distance)... this was back in '12. I had a car and rented from my parents...I didn't go skiing (not a very competent skier and it was too expensive an endeavour for someone of my marginal talent... think slightly better than Bridget Jones in "...the Edge of Reason") but did try to go travelling every 12-18 months (or when the budget allowed),


----------



## jr2279 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your input and info!


----------

